# Hello beauties!



## belinartistry (May 11, 2015)

Hello everyone,

my name is Amanda, new to this site! I stumbled upon this page when i turned to forums
for advice. I don't know why i didn't find this site sooner, but i'm glad i found it now!
I was a freelance makeup artist, up until recently, i landed a job with MAC cosmetics.

I have been doing makeup professionally since 2010, but i painted my first face at the age of 13!
The rest is history..... !! 

I'm thrilled to be part of Specktra Community!!! 

VIRTUAL HUGS x0x0


----------



## Gellydonut (May 26, 2015)

:welcome2:


----------



## bigeyesgreeeen (May 26, 2015)

heyy heyy beautifull


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 6, 2015)

Welcome Amanda! That looks beautiful!


----------

